# Mercury 9.9 not spitting water



## lawnservice321 (Mar 23, 2011)

I have a 96 mercury 9.9 and it has been sitting for 6 months or so, I went to run it in a bucket water and noticed no water coming out of the pee hole. I have never worked on a outboard but have read that it is fairly simple to replace the impeller. Does anyone have a write up on how to replace it? I searched online but couldn't find anything for a smaller outboard. Any help would be much appreciated.


----------



## catfishhunter (Mar 23, 2011)

try this , 
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7B7ZQ_VTjr0


hope it helps


----------



## Scottinva (Mar 23, 2011)

I don't know much about a 9.9, but on my other motors, I always carry a piece of weed wacker string. The pee hole can get clogged and the weed wacker string will unjam the dirt or debris. May be worth a nshot before replacing the impeller.

Scott


----------



## crazymanme2 (Mar 23, 2011)

Make sure you had it in DEEP enough water.At least or above the cavitation plate.


----------



## lawnservice321 (Mar 23, 2011)

Thanks for the reply's the video helps a little, I have read somewhere the motor needs to be in reverse before you take the lower unit off but i'm not sure, I probably should get a service manual. I took the hose off inside the motor cover and checked it for any debris, I stuck a piece of wire in but it seemed clean and free. I tested the motor in a short bucket of water with the level just at the plate where the suction was under water, maybe it needs to be a little deeper i will try tomorrow and post an update.


----------



## crazymanme2 (Mar 23, 2011)

Just don't run it too long to get it hot [-X


----------



## slabdaddy (Mar 24, 2011)

If you don't already have a set you might consider buying a set of muffs, not that expensive and saves a lot of time. Good Luck!


----------



## FSNMachine (Mar 24, 2011)

Sounds like it might need a pump impeller. You may just want to put one in. Its just good insurance to have a new one put in even if the old one is not completely shot.


----------



## lawnservice321 (Mar 24, 2011)

Yes i'm just going to replace the impeller and put new seals on the lower unit anyway. I would get a set of muffs for it but it doesn't have the side suction it has it right under the cav plate and from what i've see I think you need to remove the prop to put the muffs on? THANKS AGAIN FOR THE INPUT


----------



## basstender10.6 (Mar 24, 2011)

lawnservice321 said:


> Yes i'm just going to replace the impeller and put new seals on the lower unit anyway. I would get a set of muffs for it but it doesn't have the side suction it has it right under the cav plate and from what i've see I think you need to remove the prop to put the muffs on? THANKS AGAIN FOR THE INPUT


Mercury (actually quicksilver) makes a muff that you have to take the prop off and it attaches to the cativation plate and the water pickup. they cost about $25. 
here is a picture ---> https://www.google.com/imgres?imgurl=https://www.angleseymarinesupplies.com/resources/FLUSHING%2520ADAPTER.jpg&imgrefurl=https://www.angleseymarinesupplies.com/marine-chandelry.php&usg=__22GIRm7VLXvqHEh6uhS--WbOjn0=&h=105&w=140&sz=4&hl=en&start=86&zoom=1&tbnid=6BZTJrwJlkWQfM:&tbnh=84&tbnw=112&ei=jdaLTeSnMcq3tgfgtLGoDQ&prev=/images%3Fq%3Dmercury%2B9.9%2Bwater%2Bmuff%26hl%3Den%26biw%3D1020%26bih%3D543%26gbv%3D2%26tbs%3Disch:1&itbs=1&iact=rc&dur=78&oei=RtaLTa_kHoO4tweh8_iIDg&page=6&ndsp=18&ved=1t:429,r:7,s:86&tx=2&ty=-361


----------



## FSNMachine (Mar 24, 2011)

Or just put it in a barrel. My 15 hp will hang off the back of the box and I can slide a big garbage can under it and fill it with water.


----------

